# I like to go out in the snow and cold



## gmas rabbit (Dec 10, 2012)

:biggrin2:I like to go outside even whens it is cold or snowy. Mommy says it is not good for me so she has blocked off my bunny door.:in tears: Dat is not fairs. I don't gets cold, I just sits under the deck and refuse to come outs when she says so. Just cause she dinks it is cold I don't. Why does I have to stay inside?? It is just not fair.


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 10, 2012)

When it's snowy, you would get wet & your mommy probably would have to dry you off. And even when it stops snowing she would have to clear a dry path for you. But when there's no snow at all on the ground, maybe you could go out. See if she'll agree to that.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 10, 2012)

Gary here: Yous likes goin out in de cold? Me don't! If its too cold when mommy takes us to de park I shibber and go under de blankies! Yous ibs a siwy bunnah from de Norf. Perwhaps it a Canadian fink. Houdini likes to go outs no matters how cold it ibs too! Pewhaps yous ibs warmer on de inside dan us buns from da US?


----------



## whitelop (Dec 10, 2012)

My mama laughed when she read this and told me that I probably never see snows in my lifetime, cuz we lives in the "south". I guess this "south" we live in doesn't get snow a whole lots. Mama said if I ever went in the snows, I would disappear cuz I'm all white. 
But sometimes I wishes there was snows on the ground so I could plays in it! Mama says she hates snows.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 10, 2012)

Gary: My mommy hates snows too! She promised to bring some into de house for us to plays in if we get some dis year. Last year der wasn't enough to scrape up a box full to brings in. I is not so sure it is a good ideas, it sounds cold to me *shibers* I like laying on de heater stone (mom clarification- it is a tile over a heat vent that is cool in the summer and warm in the winter, totally bun-safe).


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 10, 2012)

What's snow? It's cold here today and only going to be 64 .


----------



## Hkok (Dec 10, 2012)

Snow thas the funny white cold stuff it's so fun to jump and dig in. Mom and dad always want me to get back in to. Here is me in snow


----------



## gmas rabbit (Dec 10, 2012)

I wuves the snows, I is black and white so you can still sees me. It is yummy to eat. You looks like you is having fun.


----------



## qtipthebun (Dec 10, 2012)

Mommy has told me about snow. She used to live somewhere with lots and lots and lots of it. She said she misses it. Personally, I don't quite get the appeal. Maybe because I've never played in it before...I'm a diva bunny...if I want to dig, I go into the blankets. I kind of want to see snow, though. I'm not sure I'd want to go outside in it, but maybe I'd want someone to bring it inside to me. Mommy just read this and said "Too bad, Tippy. It doesn't snow in this part of Texas." I think she's right. She was wearing those short pants things that show her legs yesterday. Maybe I should take a field trip!


----------



## RollingHills (Dec 11, 2012)

Hkok said:


>


 

MY LORD THATS THE CUTEST! :big kiss:


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 11, 2012)

qtipthebun said:


> Mommy just read this and said "Too bad, Tippy. It doesn't snow in this part of Texas." I think she's right. She was wearing those short pants things that show her legs yesterday. Maybe I should take a field trip!



you neber know! mommy sez it snowed a teeny tiny bit feberary before last, like not even 1/8 inch, and we's souf of you... we weren't borned yet, tho 

dunno 'bout Austin, but it's nice and chilly here today - mommy's 'bout to take us outside to play


----------



## gmas rabbit (Dec 11, 2012)

Today is way warmer and mommy opened my wabbit doors. Whooohooo I is going out. I is going to run and binky through all dat fresh powdery stuff. Can hardly waits. Like to see dem gets me in todays. hahahahaha


----------

